# Why so much?  Tee hee hee



## NicNak (Jan 9, 2009)

When you think your area has got too much snow, consider this :teehee:

http://www.ssrfanatic.com/forum/attachments/f27/45951d1204054135-whos-tired-snow-cid_005901c877d7-128cf200-6501a8c0-valuedf4e38967.jpg


----------



## Daniel (Jan 9, 2009)

Whoa!!!!!    Are those pictures of your driveway, NN?


----------



## NicNak (Jan 9, 2009)

Yup, I have a long driveway :lol:  

They say that same snow storm is heading right for Flordia.  Going to bypass, Michigan, Ohio, Kentucky, Tennesse and Georgia.  Should drop a good 10 feet right onto Flordia State   The news people are saying that the Doplor Radar is picking up weird signals.  

The clouds are saying they are holding on until they hit the Flordia State line.  They are staying clear of all the Orange, Grapefruit groves and Johnnie Cash's former home out on the Ocean.  

Some kid apparently made a birthday wish, asking for snow.  So he is getting his wish 

You know what they say "careful what you wish for"  

Any folks wanting snow removal tips, please forward inquiries onto either Jazzey, Dr Baxter or myself.  :lol:


----------



## Daniel (Jan 9, 2009)

NicNak said:


> Should drop a good 10 feet right onto Flordia State



If you say so 



NicNak said:


> You know what they say "careful what you wish for"



Like wishing to live in Canada? :funny:


----------



## NicNak (Jan 9, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Like wishing to live in Canada? :funny:




That's ok Daniel-Son.  Only folks who live here, understand   When you become a Canadian, you will understand :support:


----------



## ladylore (Jan 9, 2009)

Where is this picture taken NicNak? Is it truely your driveway? If it is you must have one hummer of a plow.


----------



## NicNak (Jan 9, 2009)

:teehee:  I just was looking for snow photos on google images.  It is apparently from a New Jersey car dealership promoting winter tires :lol:


I have no clue what I would do if there was that much snow on Toronto.  I don`t think I have ever seen so  much.  I think the photo is exaderated quite a bit :lol:


----------



## sister-ray (Jan 10, 2009)

wow now that is a ALOT of snow


----------



## Sparrow (Jan 10, 2009)

Tsk Tsk NN...
How can we convert Daniel if TO's going to have to call in the army again?:hair:
And we need a better mousetrap than poutine too.

:budgie:


----------



## white page (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey Daniel are the foot prints in the foreground yours ?

dance:  Daniel on the long white Highway ):teehee:


----------



## Daniel (Jan 10, 2009)

More likely a polar bear wearing shoes


----------



## NicNak (Jan 10, 2009)

:teehee:


----------



## NicNak (Jan 10, 2009)

I found the one responsible for the foot prints :lol:

http://www.sillyanimals.com/pics/birds/images/birdboots.jpg


----------



## Sparrow (Jan 10, 2009)

Holy Crow NN!

I love the boots and I split a rib laughing. 
That picture could be a good desktop background too.

These boots are made for walkin' . . . 

:budgie:


----------



## white page (Jan 10, 2009)

NN  just love your pic  !!!!

so it wasn't Daniel after all !

Sending a new pair of boots for Sparrow    :funny:


----------



## NicNak (Jan 10, 2009)

It would Sparrow make a good screen saver :lol:

Nope it wasn't Daniel, :lol:   Cat's don't like their feet wet :teehee:  We tried to get him boots, but they didn't fit.

http://www.geckoandfly.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/10/pussy_cat_kitten_cute_n_boots.jpg


----------



## Mari (Jan 10, 2009)

:hissyfit: Stop making me laugh, I am grouchy and just want to stay grouchy. :hissyfit: Mari


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you..._That_ made me laugh!


----------



## NicNak (Jan 10, 2009)

Mari said:


> Stop making me laugh, I am grouchy and just want to stay grouchy. :hissyfit: Mari



Ahhh, :nah:  Thought to self   "must keep Mari laughing... "

I am hiding just incase you bring this out on me :haddock: or this:bonk:

Just had a vision or Mari chasing me around with a frying pan saying "I don't want to laugh, stop it" but Mari laughing ofcourse.  :lol:



Jazzey said:


> Thank you..._That_ made me laugh!



I am glad Jazzey.  I like making people laugh.


----------

